# تحويل الصور الى امتداد اوتوكاد



## محمود محمد سعد (7 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ارجو من الاخوة مساعدتى فى الحصول على برنامج يحول الصور ذات امتدادgpg الى امتداد اوتوكاد مع توضيح الطريقة اذا امكن ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ايهاب-المصري (15 يوليو 2007)

الاخ العزيز 
علي قدر علمي لا يوجد برنامج يحول الصور الي Dwg 
ولكن ان كنت تريد فتح الصور من داخل الاوتوكاد فعليك بامر Insert Image 
وهذا والله اعلم
ايهاب-المصري


----------



## محمود محمد سعد (15 يوليو 2007)

اخى بارك الله فيك ولكنى قرأت قبل ذلك عن برنامج يحول الصور لdwg وانا بصدد البحث عنه
واذا وجدته راح اخبرك بيه


----------



## مهندس بغداد (19 يوليو 2007)

استخدم برنامج (كوريل تريس) يحول اي صوره الى امتداد Dxf


----------



## roads (24 يوليو 2007)

اين اجد هذا البرنامج يا اخى م.بغداد


----------



## falehffb (10 أغسطس 2007)

يا ريت برنامج يعمل هيك


----------



## ماجد علي (11 أغسطس 2007)

الى المهتمين بهذا الموضوع (تحويل الصور الى امتداد اوتوكاد) 
يوجد برنامج لتحويل الخرائط الورقية بعد تصويرها فيصبح ملف صورة (Image) فيحول البرنامج هذه الصورة الى خطوط ودقة الملف يعتمد على وضوح الصورة فكلما كانت اوضح كان ملف الأوتوكاد افضل, والملاحظ بأن الملف غير دقيق ويحتاج الى جهد لضبطه, فمثلا الكتابة تتحول الى عدد كبير من الخطوط المستقيمة وكذلك الدوائر و الأقواس وكثير من هذه الأمور و أسم البرنامج هو
TracTrix
تحياتي
م. ماجد علي


----------



## tanakaa (13 أغسطس 2007)

يوجد برنامج صغير ولكن مقبول اسمهimg2cad ممتاز ولكن لايحول كل شيء كما ذكر سابقا ونتائجة ممتازة


----------



## ميدوحبيبة (1 سبتمبر 2007)

ممكن تفتح اى صورة . باى امتداد على اى الكاد عن طريق قائمة insert ومنها اختر raster image وبعده اختر الصورة الى انتا عايزها
على فكرة دى اسهل وافضل طريقة لعمل digitizing for map والطريقة دى سهلة لاى شخص


----------



## artcam (2 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## صقر مأرب (4 مارس 2010)

نود الايضاح اكثر عن هذا الموضوع حتي تعم الفائده


----------



## saffy (6 يوليو 2010)

تفضل اخي الحبيب برنامج لتحويل الصورة الى امتداد يمكن من خلاله فتحه على برنامج الاوتوكاد والتحكم به كاي ملف اوتوكاد
ملاحظة: (البرنامج يعمل بدون تنصيب) كل ما عليك فعله هو فتح الكبس وكلمة المرور هي 
iraqiscomingback

اخوكم في الله
صافي العراق
​


----------



## منصور محمود ج (11 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علي سعد علي (28 يوليو 2010)

برنامج جميل وسهل .. ألف شكر
تقبل تحيتي
علي سعد علي


----------



## م قاسم محمد (4 مايو 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ميدو السيد الناقه (4 مايو 2011)

هو فين البرنامج


----------



## ahmadj5 (5 مايو 2011)

نرجوا المساعدة


----------



## احمدالعطية (6 مايو 2011)

انا اعتقد ان هناك برنامج يحول الصور الى اوتكاد ولكن لا نستطيع تغير اي شي من خصائص الصورة واني قرات هذا الموضوع في احد المنتديات والله العالم


----------



## احمد شواني (10 أبريل 2015)

ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------

